# xorg-x11 7.0 stable?!?

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Moin,

also ich frag mich irgendwie wie das Ding stable sein kann wenn es doch soviele Probleme macht mit Spielen?

Also nachdem erst gar nix lief habe ich gemerkt das das "glx" Modul nicht geladen wurde.

okay, das habe ich dann geladen und danach lief dann auch CS-1.6 ... das wars dann aber schon, bei CS:Source läuft nix (schwarzer Bildschirm), bei WoW sagt er mir noch 3D-Beschleunigung könne er nicht starten/finden.

Stimmt aber nicht den ein "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status" sagt mir das alles an ist und ein glxgears auch.

Hmmm, soweit ich jetzt bei Google und Co gefunden habe liegt es am xorg-x11 7er .... prima, sperrt dann mal spontan opengl, davon ist dann auch mein ut2004 betroffen ... hmpf

Kann mir jetzt vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich das wieder zum laufen bekomme? Und jetzt bitte nicht 2. Xserver starten sagen, d.h. Problem bei cedega ist nämlich:

Ich starte ein Game, dann passiert so 1-2 min. gar nix mehr, dann startet das Spiel.

Mache ich das nun auf einem 2. Xserver sitze ich 2 min. vor einem grauen Bildschirm und kann nix machen, und jetzt nicht sagen ich kann doch zurückschalten.

hehe, schalte ich zurück auf den 1. Xserver, während auf dem 2. Xserver CS:Source startet, dann läuft das game nicht nach dem zurück schalten auf den 2.   :Sad: 

----------

## xces

Variante 1: Mach ein Downgrade.

Variante 2: Installiere den Nvidia-Treiber neu, so dass er an das neue ABI angepasst wird. Der Treiber kommt problemlos mit X.Org 7.0 zurecht, bei 7.1 gibt es noch ein paar Probleme.

----------

## LunX

Nu mecker mal nicht so rum haettest dich vorher informieren können und "never touch a running system".

Downgrade halt wieder wenn es alles von der siebener kommen soll.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

also nvidia-treiber neuinstallieren bringt nix, das hatte ich gleich versucht.

Und zum Thema vorher infomieren: Ich habe ja nix(!) aus dem "unstable" Zeig genommen, sondern ein einfach Update gemacht, only "stable" ... da sollten danach nicht solche Probleme auftauchen, oder net  :Wink: 

----------

## LunX

also ich hab keine Probleme.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> also ich hab keine Probleme.

 

Womit hast du keine Probleme?

openGL Spiele zu spielen wie WoW? Dann würde ich gerne wissen, mit der Standart-Installation geht das nämlich zu 100% nicht (es sei den ich starte WoW ohne -opengl)

Das kommt dabei raus wenn ich CS.Source spielen will 

```
angler@angler ~ $ cedega

X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)

  Major opcode of failed request:  129 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  28 ()

  Serial number of failed request:  8502

  Current serial number in output stream:  8510

/home/angler/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-5.2.2/bin/winex3: line 374: 19086 Getötet                $SHELL -c "$RUNWINE $FULL_COMMAND_LINE"

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 2904, in ?

    gtk.main()

KeyboardInterrupt

```

CS 1.6 geht einwandfrei  :Sad: 

----------

## LunX

na bin aus dem alter von cs und wow bin ich raus aber ut2004 läuft spitze. Auch andere spiele über cedega laufen.

Hast du dich auch an den upgrade leitfaden gehalten? revdep-rebuild ausgeführt?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

denke das ich mich soweit daran gehalten habe, revdep-rebuild habe ich auch schon ausgeführt ... aber du siehst ja die Fehler die kommen ...

hehe, und lol  *Quote:*   

> na bin aus dem alter von cs und wow bin ich raus

  ... was soll ich dazu sagen, diese aussage läßt tief blicken  :Wink: 

... vorallem weil bei CS und WoW der Altersdurchschnitt weitaus höher ist wie bei den meisten anderen games (ut2004)

----------

## xces

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> denke das ich mich soweit daran gehalten habe, revdep-rebuild habe ich auch schon ausgeführt ... aber du siehst ja die Fehler die kommen ...

 

Was steht in deinem Xorg.0.log bzw. Xorg.1.log? Was sagt `eselect opengl show`? Was sagt `glxinfo`?

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> ... vorallem weil bei CS und WoW der Altersdurchschnitt weitaus höher ist wie bei den meisten anderen games (ut2004)

 

Bei WoW mag das stimmen, bei Counterstrike ist das aber mit Sicherheit nicht der Fall...

----------

## LunX

vor allem die kombination aus beiden sagt oft alles aus. ich will nicht behaupten das es immer zutrifft.

An meiner schlechten Rechtschreibung ist die schlechte Bildung an den deutschen Schulen und die Kopfschmerzen vom geilen Wetter schuld.

Nun ja Spiel hin oder her es gibt Fehler zu beheben. Hast du mal versucht cedega erneut zu compilieren? Hatte bei mir Anfangs mit 3 Programm Probleme die aber nach einem erneuten kompilieren verflogen sind.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du denn auch nvidia-glx neu emerged oder nur nvidia-kernel?

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

@xces

```
angler ~ # eselect opengl show

nvidia

angler ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

GLX version: 1.3

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6600 GT/AGP/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.56

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow,

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_timer_query,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragment_program,

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_fragment_program2, GL_NV_half_float,

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range,

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2,

    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, GL_NV_vertex_program3,

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x2b 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x2c 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x2d 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x2e 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x2f 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x30 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x31 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x32 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x33 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x34 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x35 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x36 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x38 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x39 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3a 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3b 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3c 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3d 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x3e 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x3f 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x40 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x41 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x42 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x43 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x44 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x45 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x46 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x47 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x48 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

angler ~ # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled

angler ~ #

```

Wie du siehst alles im Prinzip richtig oder net? Aber es geht keine opengl-Beschleunigung.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du denn auch nvidia-glx neu emerged oder nur nvidia-kernel?

  Natürlich habe ich beides neu emerged  :Smile: 

----------

## Sourcecode

...genau aus solchen gründen, warte ich immer noch 1-2 Wochen bis ich auch solch ein "monsterupgrade" mache...

...bei großen Sachen wie dem X-Server gibs dann nämlich immernoch probleme, aber manche müssen ja immer direkt ein -uND world dranschieben wenn was neues rauskommt...

"Upgradegeilheit" ist halt nicht immer von Vorteil (nein das geht nicht an den Threadersteller sondern ist eine Generelle aussage)

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

trotzdem ist eine eine Tatsache, dass das Paket nicht hätte als stable gemarkt werden dürfen, weil es genau das eben nicht ist.

Hab mich übrigens mit drei Maschinen akribisch genau an den Upgrade Guide gehalten und nur auf einer von diesen drei hat es auf Anhieb ohne Probleme sofort funktioniert.

Sorry, aber was ist das denn? Pakete, die zwar stable sind, aber trotzdem in den ersten beiden Wochen nicht emergt werden sollten? Ist ja fast wie bei Microsoft...  :Wink: 

ChrisM

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Endlich versteht mich mal einer!

Genau das meine ich, wie kann man so ein "MonsterUpdate" auf die Menschheit loslassen und sagen "Hey, ist alles okay, läuft stabil und ohne Probleme?" .... der Witz bei der Sache ist, das z.Bsp. gnome 2.14 immernoch(!) unstable ist und bei weitem nicht soviel Probleme macht wie xorg7.

Tja, und jetzt sitze ich da und weiß nicht weiter 

... wieder zurück zum alten xorg? 

... oder gibts ne Lösung für das Problem? 

... wird das Problem sich gar in 1-2 Wochen von selbst lösen? 

... was tun?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab aktualisiert und einen Neustart gemacht, dann lief alles wunderbar. ich bin zwar kein Zocker, aber glxgears zeigt jetzt mehr Frames an, als vorher,  also gehe ich davon aus, dass es gut läuft  :Smile:  mein supertux läuft immerhin flüssiger als vorhin   :Wink: 

Viele Probleme sind leider PEBKAC Probleme, weil man z.b. die Upgrade Doku nicht genau durchliest. Das können die Gentoo Devs auch nicht lösen, indem sie das Setzen des stable Status eines Monsterpaketes nach hinten verschieben. Außerdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass jedes Monsterpaket immer Problme mit sich bringt, ich denke, das wird immer so sein, weil die Entwickler unmöglich an alle Probleme denken können. Wenn du auf Fehler stoßt, dann hilf doch deiner Community und mach einen Bug Report statt hier rumzuheulen, das würde mehr für die Stabilät des Paktes helfen als wenn du dich hier aufregst. Ich will dich nicht angreifen, aber ich denke, dass du ein wenig übertreibst. Irgendwann müssen die Pakete stable werden und auf der Updgrade Doku ist auch gut beschrieben, wie man einen downgrade leicht machen kann, wenn das Update schief geht (oder hast du kein backup mit equery gemacht? wenn nein, dann selber schuld)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wird das Problem sich gar in 1-2 Wochen von selbst lösen?
> 
> 

 

Probleme werden sich nie von selbst lösen, aber du kannst helfen, dass sie schneller gelöst werden, wenn du bugs report erstellst.

Was zu deinem Problem angeht: hast du die nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel neu installiert? Hast du für das Paket nvidia-glx die USE Variable dlloader aktiviert? Die braucht man nämlich für xorg-7

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

also

 *Quote:*   

> ich bin zwar kein Zocker, aber glxgears zeigt jetzt mehr Frames an, als vorher, also gehe ich davon aus, dass es gut läuft

  ... das nimmst du auch nur an, den bei mir ist es genauso, bei glxgears mehr frames als vorher, trotzdem kacke.

 *Quote:*   

> weil man z.b. die Upgrade Doku nicht genau durchliest

  ist hier auch definitiv nicht der Fall, habe ich gemacht, bringt alles nix.

 *Quote:*   

>  Irgendwann müssen die Pakete stable werden

  Mein Spruch, aber warum dauert es dann bei gnome immer ewig lange, obwohl man im laufenden betrieb sogut wie nix merkt, warum geht bei gnome die Netzwerkkonfig-GUI immernoch nicht (auch beim stable gnome 2.12 geht das nicht), alles bleibt ewig unstable ... aber beim xorg7 waren sie ganz flott und der macht nur Probleme

 *Quote:*   

> hast du die nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel neu installiert? Hast du für das Paket nvidia-glx die USE Variable dlloader aktiviert? Die braucht man nämlich für xorg-7

  JA, ich habe sie beide, mehrmals, neuinstalliert, und JA ... USE-Flag ist an 

```
angler ~ # emerge -vp nvidia-glx

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8756  USE="dlloader" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Okay, downgrade wäre möglich, aber wenn es doch stable ist, dann muss(!) es ja auch irgendwie gehen, wundert mich das das Problem sonst noch keiner hat, hmm, man könnte mal wine versuchen, denke aber läuft aufs gleiche hinaus .... kacke  :Wink: 

----------

## pawlak

Anfangs ging es bei mir auch nicht auf Anhieb. Er hat das nvidia-modul nicht gefunden.  Neu emergen hat nichts bewirkt.

Hab dann nen neuen Kernel gebacken, diesen gestartet und die nvidia-treiber drauf. Dann lief die Sache ohne Probleme.

----------

## beejay

Das Problemprogramm liegt ja auf der Hand: Cedega - das Lottospiel getarnt als "Emulator". Transgaming kontrolliert eben nicht die Entwicklung des umgebenden Systems und auch nicht die von DirectX -- deswegen kann jedes Upgrade am Spiel oder am laufenden System eben das vorläufige Ende der Spielfreude sein, meistens so lange, bis Transgaming wieder einen neuen rosa Kunstleder-Herz-Flicken eingenäht hat.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Spruch, aber warum dauert es dann bei gnome immer ewig lange, obwohl man im laufenden betrieb sogut wie nix merkt, warum geht bei gnome die Netzwerkkonfig-GUI immernoch nicht (auch beim stable gnome 2.12 geht das nicht), alles bleibt ewig unstable ... aber beim xorg7 waren sie ganz flott und der macht nur Probleme
> 
> 

 

keine Ahnung, vielleicht die Devs vom X Herd schneller und fleissiger als die vom gnome Herd arbeiten? Da habe ich wirklich keine Ahnung

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

habe eben mal auf einem anderen pc gentoo installiert und siehe, bei einer totalen Neuinstallation von gentoo läuft Xorg7 "stable" auch nicht durch  :Sad: 

Also mal ehrlich, wenn das Ding nicht mal gut genug ist um ohne Fehler bei ner einfachen Neuinstallation durchzulaufen, dann darf es einfach nicht stable sein.

Und zum Thema cedega, hmm, man kann über das Ding sagen was man will, es hilft vielen leuten ihre games zum laufen zu bringen und ist in jedem fall streßfreier als wine.

und das ist das 1. mal seit 2 jahren das ein linux-update cedega am laufen hindert, kann deine aussage also gar nicht bestätigen. spiele-updates, ja, die sorgen oft dafür das cedega dann streikt, aber andersrum, niemals.

also kurz und knapp, ist irgendwo entweder ne sauerei das stable zu machen oder einfach schlecht umgesetzt das so derbe fehler auftauchen.

----------

## LunX

Also ich hab inzwischen das neue xorg bei meinen beiden PS's bei meiner Freundin und hab zwei Freunden beim upgraden geholfen und ich habe es bei einer neuinstall installiert und hatte keine Fehler. Aber dafür hab ich arge Probleme mit Cedega  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> habe eben mal auf einem anderen pc gentoo installiert und siehe, bei einer totalen Neuinstallation von gentoo läuft Xorg7 "stable" auch nicht durch 
> 
> Also mal ehrlich, wenn das Ding nicht mal gut genug ist um ohne Fehler bei ner einfachen Neuinstallation durchzulaufen, dann darf es einfach nicht stable sein.
> 
> 

 

also ich denke, dass du dein Problem bist. Mittlerweile haben so viele das Update erfolgreich überstanden und weder in den mailinglists noch im Forum findet man 1000 xorg Threads, wie es bei anderen Monsterpakete der Fall war. Bis auf die checksum Fehler hatte ich keine andere gesehen und unter bugs.gentoo.org finde ich kaum bugs report zum xorg-7. Wenn du Fehler findest und denkst, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast und dass der Fehler am Paket liegt, dann erstelle doch einen Bug Report statt hier rumzuheulen, dass xorg-7 nicht stable sein darf   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und zum Thema cedega, hmm, man kann über das Ding sagen was man will, es hilft vielen leuten ihre games zum laufen zu bringen und ist in jedem fall streßfreier als wine.
> 
> und das ist das 1. mal seit 2 jahren das ein linux-update cedega am laufen hindert, kann deine aussage also gar nicht bestätigen. spiele-updates, ja, die sorgen oft dafür das cedega dann streikt, aber andersrum, niemals.
> ...

 

dass du Glück hattes und bei updates dein cedega lief, heißt nicht, dass beejays Aussage falsch ist, und dass cedega mit dem neuen Xorg Probleme hat, kann ich mir sogar denken, denn xorg-7 hat seine Architektur (leicht) verändert (sieht man auch daran, dass man z.b, dlloader braucht), inwiefern das cedega betrifft, kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich weder cedega Benutzer noch Xorg Entwickler bin.

edit: hast du 3d Probleme mit allen 3d Anwendungen oder nur mit cedega?

----------

## Sourcecode

...so ich habe jetzt auch mal das "monsterupdate" gemacht.

Es gab keine Probleme, nach dem installieren nochmal nvidia Treiber + nvidia-glx neu emergen und fertig...

....mir kommt der X-Server um einiges Performanter vor (auch bei meinen Games).

...für mich ist da nirgendwo ein Grund warum das Moped nicht Stable sein sollte.

Bloß weil man Probleme mit Games hat wird direkt auf den X-Server gehauen, in diesem Falle liegt das Problem aber eher beim Game da das wohl erst aktualisiert werden muss...

..also immer schön "geschmeidig" bleiben  :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> also ich denke, dass du dein Problem bist. Mittlerweile haben so viele das Update erfolgreich überstanden und weder in den mailinglists noch im Forum findet man 1000 xorg Threads, wie es bei anderen Monsterpakete der Fall war

 

Tatsache ist das opengl beim neuen xorg ein Problem ist, zumindest in verbindung mit nvidia-closed Treibern. Aber ohne die machts eben keinen Spaß, also tue nicht so als sei ich zu doof gentoo zu installieren, selbst beim gentoo-xorg7-howto steht das es Probleme mit opengl gibt und selbst dort steht keine Lösung.

Und cedega ansich hat ja keine(!) Probleme mit dem neuen Xserver, CS 1.6 läuft ja wunderbar. Das Problem liegt am Xserver und opengl mit nvidia-treibern.

Naja, okay, die 64Bit tun auch noch Ihren Teil dazu, aber ich will mit dem ganzen doch nur sagen das man das Ding solange auf unstable hätte lassen können, bis diese Probleme behoben sind. Bei gnome wird ja auch ewig gewartet,

----------

## pablo_supertux

Was mich stört ist deine Einstellung. Wenn dir das Spielen so wichtig ist, dann mach doch ein downgrade auf deine alte xorg Version, ich verstehe nun wirklich nicht, wieso die Aufregung. Die neuste Version ist nicht immer die beste Version noch die beste Wahl, wenn du unbedingt das neuste haben willst, musst du damiit rechnen, dass ab und zu Sachen nicht glatt gehen werden.

----------

## Freiburg

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   also ich denke, dass du dein Problem bist. Mittlerweile haben so viele das Update erfolgreich überstanden und weder in den mailinglists noch im Forum findet man 1000 xorg Threads, wie es bei anderen Monsterpakete der Fall war 
> 
> Tatsache ist das opengl beim neuen xorg ein Problem ist, zumindest in verbindung mit nvidia-closed Treibern. Aber ohne die machts eben keinen Spaß, also tue nicht so als sei ich zu doof gentoo zu installieren, selbst beim gentoo-xorg7-howto steht das es Probleme mit opengl gibt und selbst dort steht keine Lösung.
> 
> Und cedega ansich hat ja keine(!) Probleme mit dem neuen Xserver, CS 1.6 läuft ja wunderbar. Das Problem liegt am Xserver und opengl mit nvidia-treibern.
> ...

 

Also wir warten alle nur weil Nvidia zu blöd ist Treiber zu schreiben, nicht jeder braucht 3D...

----------

## klemi

Hi,

ich hab folgendes Problem mit dem Xorg-update:

/var/log/Xorg.0.log gibt aus:

Coud'nt open RGB_DB '/usr/lib/X11/rgb'

Coud'nt open module 'bitmap'

Coud'nt open module 'pcidata'

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Problem begeben kann?

----------

## Freiburg

Der Pfad mit rgb ist nach dem Update bei mir rausgefolgen aus der Konfig

----------

## klemi

startx funktioniert aber nicht bei mir.

Woran kann es liegen?

Was ist mit dem Windows-Manager - hier kdm - muß der neu emerged werden?

Danke

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Was mich stört ist deine Einstellung. Wenn dir das Spielen so wichtig ist, dann mach doch ein downgrade auf deine alte xorg Version,

 

Hmm, mir ging es ja auch mehr darum, das ich die Relationen nicht verstehe.

gnome 2.12 hat ewig bis in den stable-Zweig gebraucht obwohl es kaum Probleme gemacht hat

xorg7 kam sehr sehr flott in den stable-Zweig, es gehen aber teils elementare Sachen nicht, siehe hier oder hier, da im speziellen der Absatz: 

```
3D-Beschleunigung wieder an's Laufen bekommen

Um einige Debug-Informationen zu bekommen, die dabei helfen Direct Rendering an's Laufen zu bekommen:

Befehlsauflistung 3.1: Einige Debug-Informationen erhalten

# grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

# LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

```

(mehr steht dazu nicht, aber das zeigt das hier eben noch elemtare Sachen nicht gehen wie sie sollten)

Es geht auch nicht darum ob Ihr jetzt 3D braucht oder nicht, es geht ums Prinzip  :Smile: 

Und Frieden, uns verbindet doch zumindest die Zuneigung zu gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *klemi wrote:*   

> startx funktioniert aber nicht bei mir.
> 
> Woran kann es liegen?
> 
> Was ist mit dem Windows-Manager - hier kdm - muß der neu emerged werden?
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

sehr gut beschrieben, was man machen muss

----------

## klemi

Ok,

jetzt startet X, aber folgende Meldung im Log-File

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 7.0.0
> 
> Release Date: 21 December 2005
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0
> ...

 

Hier meine xorg.conf:

Anmerkung: Das vorher exitierende Maus-Protokol habe ich aauskommentiert, vorher ging es aber ohne Probleme

Kann mir jemand den Grund nennen?

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# ********************************************************************** 

Section "Files"

       rgbPath       "/usr/share/x11/rgb"   

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

       FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

       FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# ********************************************************************** 

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx" # 3D layer

   SubSection   "extmod"

        Option   "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

      EndSubSection 

      #Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe" # Double buffer extension

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "extensions"

     Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver  "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option  "XkbLayout" "de"

   #Option    "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   #Option       "Protocol" "evdev"

   Option      "Dev Name" "Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse" # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

   Option      "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:02.1-2/input0" # cat /proc/bus/input/devices 

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "Resolution" "2000"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

        Option      "buttons" "9"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "off" 

   #Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   #Option       "Buttons" "7"

   #Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   #Option      "Resolution" "400"

EndSection

#******************************************************************************

# Monitor section

#******************************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "DELL"

   ModelName    "2005FPW"

   #UseModes "Modes"

   HorizSync 30-83

   VertRefresh 56-75

   #DisplaySize   433.4 270.9 

   Option "DPMS"

   

# 1680x1050@59,9 Hz hysc:65.11 kHz

ModeLine "1680x1050" 146.89 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -HSync +VSync

# 1280x1024@60Hz hsync: 63.60 kHz

ModeLine "1280x1024" 108.88 1280 1360 1498 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060 -HSync +VSync

#Modeline 1024x768@75 Hz hsync: 60.15 kHz

ModeLine "1024x768" 81.80 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 802 -HSync +VSync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# ********************************************************************** 

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

   

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce FX 5700"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   #Screen 0

   Option      "NvAGP"  "1"

   Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

   Option   "UseEdidDpi"   "FALSE"

      Option   "DPI"   "98 x 98"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth 24

      Modes "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"     

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth 16

      Modes "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"     

   EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections

# ********************************************************************** 

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen        "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0"

   InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

EndSection

```

Verbesserungsvorswchläge?

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## pablo_supertux

Gibt es bei dir /dev/input/mouse0 überhauot? Mit welchen INPUT_DEVICES Flags hast du x11-base/xorg-x11 gebaut?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tatsache ist das opengl beim neuen xorg ein Problem ist, zumindest in verbindung mit nvidia-closed Treibern. 

 

Ich verwende die nvidia-closed treiber in Verbindung mit OpenGL und habe bisjetzt keine Probleme feststellen können bei spielen mit OpenGL Schnittstelle

Hast du mal nen konkreten Link zur Hand oder so?

Ich habe keine Probleme feststellen können.

EDIT:

Meine Architektur : x86

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hab ich doch gepostet die Links, wenn im Howto schon auf Probleme hingewiesen wird, dann wirds wohl auch welche geben  :Wink: 

Aber wie gesagt das ich amd64 fahre wird vielleicht auch seinen Teil zum ganzen beitragen, macht z.Bsp. bei cedega eh Probleme. Habe da z.Bsp. ne Pause von 2 Min bevor Spiele anfangen zu laden (und bin nicht alleine mit dem problem -> Transgamin Forum) ... aber tut ja hier nix zur Sache.

So und jetzt wünsch icherstma ne gute Nacht.

PS: CS 1.6 läuft zwar, aber mit 1-2 fps ... lol ... also vielleicht finde ich ja irgendwann die Lösung? Hat vielleicht mal jemand ne passende xorg.conf an der hand?

----------

## klemi

Dies erscheint beim Aufruf des Terminals ganz oben in der ersten Zeile

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Only changing the first 9 of 13 buttons.
> 
> klemens@tux ~ $
> 
> [/code]

 

Was bedeutet das???

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Aber wie gesagt das ich amd64 fahre wird vielleicht auch seinen Teil zum ganzen beitragen, 

 

auf x86 machen die Nvidia-Treiber mit OpenGL keinen Ärger, zumindest nicht bei mir. Es kann auch sein, dass die Nvidia Treiber nicht gut mit amd64 laufen, aber da hat xorg damit nichts zu tun noch hat es damit zu tun, dass xorg-7 stable ist. Ich bin kein amd64 User, deswegen nur meine Mutmassung

----------

## Sourcecode

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   Aber wie gesagt das ich amd64 fahre wird vielleicht auch seinen Teil zum ganzen beitragen,  
> 
> auf x86 machen die Nvidia-Treiber mit OpenGL keinen Ärger, zumindest nicht bei mir. Es kann auch sein, dass die Nvidia Treiber nicht gut mit amd64 laufen, aber da hat xorg damit nichts zu tun noch hat es damit zu tun, dass xorg-7 stable ist. Ich bin kein amd64 User, deswegen nur meine Mutmassung

 

Dito, hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das ich selber x86 fahre.

liegt wohl wirklich an der Arch.

----------

## LunX

Es bringst aber nichts weiter zu reden. Er besteht auf seiner Meinung.

Ich halte mich nicht an: "Never touch a running system" aber wenn ich was zerkloppe durchn update dann versuche ich alles in Ordnung zu bringen und ansonsten gibts nen Downgrade. Aber sich in nem Forum drüber aufzuregen bringt doch nichts wie man sieht.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Aber sich in nem Forum drüber aufzuregen bringt doch nichts wie man sieht.

 

ich reg mich doch nicht auf, schließlich ist es nicht mein Rechner, der das Problem hat   :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

Also am Arch dürfte es nicht liegen. Fahre selbst ein AMD64 System und hatte bisher keine Probleme (zocke zwar nicht sonderlich viel, aber habe zumindest "Need For Speed Most Wanted" und "RTCW" unter cedega zum laufen gebracht (beide laufen sogar recht flüssig)).

Meine configs (falls interesse) sind hier zu finden.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## LunX

war ja auch nciht an dich gerichtet pablo

----------

## Sourcecode

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Es bringst aber nichts weiter zu reden. Er besteht auf seiner Meinung.
> 
> Ich halte mich nicht an: "Never touch a running system" aber wenn ich was zerkloppe durchn update dann versuche ich alles in Ordnung zu bringen und ansonsten gibts nen Downgrade. Aber sich in nem Forum drüber aufzuregen bringt doch nichts wie man sieht.

 

..vor allem wenns ungerechtfertigt ist.

...ich muss nunmal damit rechnen wenn ich größere Packete die Frisch aus dem Testing Tree kommen und die aufgrund von "upgradegeilheit" direkt draufwerfe mit Problemen zu Rechnen habe, grade im Bezug auf andere Software die erst umgestellt werden muss (div. Games, Treiber, Portage Tree...)

Aber wie Pablo schon sagte, "Ich rege mich garnicht auf, es ist ja nicht mein Rechner der das Problem hat".

.....vor allem scheint es ja nur an dem bissel Software zu liegen, also ist die Software Schuld und nicht der X-Server, andere haben das Update auch gemacht (ich unter anderem auch) und es gab solche Probleme nicht (und auch ich bin zocker, aber keines von den erwähnten spielen).

....aber hauptsache immer erst auf den bösen Entwicklern rumhacken anstatt den Fehler mal bei sich selbst zu suchen und zu sagen "....war wohl ein verfrühtes Update, die Software die ICH verwende ist nochnicht kompatibel damit, d.h ich mach ein downgrade oder leb halt damit bis es besser wird..."

.,....nein es wird flux n Post reingesetzt wie Unstable doch der böse böse X-Server ist und was die Entwickler sich da wieder geleistet haben.

Habe ich gesagt ich rege mich auf?

...tue ich nicht....

*da an eine filmszene denk*

...SIE sind aggressiv!

'ich bin nicht aggressiv!!!!'

SIE SIND AGGRESSIV!!!!

'ICH BIN NICHT AGGRESSIV!!!!!!!!!!!!!'

 :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

hmm, also so langsam rege ich mich schon auf ...

 *Quote:*   

> und die aufgrund von "upgradegeilheit" direkt draufwerfe 

  ... bist du noch zu retten Rafer?!? Was glaubst du dann wer du bist???

Solche **** Sprüche, mein Gott! 

Upgradegeilheit??????????? Warum, weil ich einfach jeden Tag die neusten Updates ziehe???? junge, dat is normal, ja, das sollte man sogar machen, dafür sind Updates da, hat mit Geilheit mal rein gar nix zu tun, echt, so ein dummer Spruch!!!!

Das ich den neuen xorg7 drauf habe liegt nicht an mir und weil ich so geil darauf war, sondern das der sich eben von "alleine" installiert hat! Soll ich jjetzt auf updates verzichten in Zukunft? Oder mir jeden Tag erst ganz ganz ganz genau anschauen was upgedatet wird und ob es vielleicht mein System zerstört? ja, soll ich das?

Hör mal genau zu, ich habe ein amd64-System das zu 99% aus "stable" Ebuilds besteht, da erwarte ich dann das bei einem Update das System auch "stable" bleibt.

Mit deinen **** Sprüchen kannst du jemanden kommen der ein ~amd64 (also "unstable") fährt, da könntest du dann auch von upgradegeilheit reden, aber so nicht.

Echt, bisher habe ich mich nicht aufgeregt, aber über dich rafer kann ich echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> hmm, also so langsam rege ich mich schon auf ...
> 
>  *Quote:*   und die aufgrund von "upgradegeilheit" direkt draufwerfe   ... bist du noch zu retten Rafer?!? Was glaubst du dann wer du bist???

 

Soweit meine Definition das zulässt, entspreche ich dem was man allgemein als "Mensch" betittelt.

 *Quote:*   

> Upgradegeilheit??????????? Warum, weil ich einfach jeden Tag die neusten Updates ziehe???? junge, dat is normal, ja, das sollte man sogar machen, dafür sind Updates da, hat mit Geilheit mal rein gar nix zu tun, echt, so ein dummer Spruch!!!!

 

Nein das ist nicht normal, wer ohne Sinn und Verstand alles auf seine Kiste zieht bloß weil "update" dransteht der soll sich nicht beschweren wenns irgendwo mal "kracht".

Vernünftig wäre es wenn man sich anschaut was geupdatet werden soll und mal zu überlegen ob man das Update überhaupt braucht (bez. wielange es schon im Einsatz ist), grade bei großen Updates wie ein X-Server sollte man sich das 2mal überlegen, und sich vorher mal rumschauen.

 *Quote:*   

> Das ich den neuen xorg7 drauf habe liegt nicht an mir und weil ich so geil darauf war, sondern das der sich eben von "alleine" installiert hat! 

 

Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich sofern du den X-Org 6.X Server installiert hattest, denn der muss vorher manuell umerged werden weil er den Xorg7 blockt, also hat er sich nicht einfach von "alleine" installiert sondern der Typ an der Tastatur hat das veranlasst. -> PEBCAK

 *Quote:*   

> Soll ich jjetzt auf updates verzichten in Zukunft? 

 

Nein, habe ich auch nie behauptet "mein Junge".  *Quote:*   

> Oder mir jeden Tag erst ganz ganz ganz genau anschauen was upgedatet wird und ob es vielleicht mein System zerstört? ja, soll ich das?

 

Ja das sollst du denn so macht man das normalerweise von Natur aus (was auch mehr als logisch ist!)

Ich kann einfach nicht verlangen das ich wenn ich ohne mal nachzudenken ein  *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync && emerge -uND world

  in die konsole hacke das dann noch alles rundläuft, auch wenns der STABLE zweig ist.

....es soll ja sogar leute geben die lassen diesen Befehl per Cronjob laufen (hab ich selbst schon gesehen *lol*) und solche Leute wundern sich dann warum nix geht, und NATÜRLICH ist das System bez. die Software schuld.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hör mal genau zu, ich habe ein amd64-System das zu 99% aus "stable" Ebuilds besteht, da erwarte ich dann das bei einem Update das System auch "stable" bleibt.

 

Hör mal genau zu, wenn du wirklich auf ein Stable System aus bist und ein vernünftiger User wärst, würdest du vorher mal über ein Update nachdenken anstatt es einfach ohne Sinn und Verstand auf deine Box zu meisseln, vor allem hört man sich vorher mal um ob bei Dingen die ich brauche Probleme gibt (z.B OpenGL), und dann stellt man sich darauf ein.

Nebenbei -> Diese 1% Unstable/Testing Software 'KÖNNTE' für ein Instabiles System verantwortlich sein  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit deinen **** Sprüchen kannst du jemanden kommen der ein ~amd64 (also "unstable") fährt, da könntest du dann auch von upgradegeilheit reden, aber so nicht.

 

Doch, auch hier kann man von Upgrade geilheit reden. (noch dazu eine ohne Sinn und Verstand, wie du dich selber entlarvt hast, ich zitiere dich  *Quote:*   

> Oder mir jeden Tag erst ganz ganz ganz genau anschauen was upgedatet wird und ob es vielleicht mein System zerstört? ja, soll ich das? 

 , daraus ist zu schliessen, das du genau das nicht tust sondern einfach nen Sync machst und dann halt updatest, und das ist unhaltbar und PEBCAK wenn dann was nicht funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Echt, bisher habe ich mich nicht aufgeregt, aber über dich rafer kann ich echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

 

Schüttel nicht zuviel mit dem Kopf, mit dem Kopf soll man denken und keinen Milkshake produzieren.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Schüttel nicht zuviel mit dem Kopf, mit dem Kopf soll man denken und keinen Milkshake produzieren

 

den find ich gut, muss ich mir merken  :Smile: 

Wollen wir jetzt vielleicht ne Friedenspfeife zusammen rauchen  :Wink: 

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Wollen wir jetzt vielleicht ne Friedenspfeife zusammen rauchen 

 

Kiffen HIER im Gentoo Forum?

...ja bist du noch zu retten?

nö, is nich nötig, bloß weil ich mal jemanden ankacke weil mir was nicht passt, bin ich noch lange nicht mit demjenigen verfeindet, darum ist ne Friedenspfeife nicht notwendig (aber können trozdem eine rauchen... zumindest ich rauch mir gleich eine *flöt*  :Wink:   :Wink:  )

----------

## ChrisM87

Hallo,

tut mir Leid, wenn ich hier manche so schreiben sehe, kann ich nur laut lachen.

Ihr regt euch auf, weil sich jemand darüber beschwert, dass ein stable-Paket alles andere als stable war und schlagt ihm vor, dass er es ja nicht hätte installieren müssen?

Klar, wer unstable fährt, muss mit Fehlern rechnen, aber die Paket DÜRFEN erst stable markiert, wenn sie stabil sind.

Es kann ja nicht sein, dass man täglich eine Liste anfertigen muss, welche Pakete neu sind und wann sie stable markiert wurden, damit man sie auch keinesfalls vor Ablauf der Zweiwochen-Frist emergt.

Schaut euch mal andere Distributionen an. Wenn man dort "update" sagt, dann werden nur Programme geupdatet, wo es auch ohne Probleme geht. Ich kann mir von keiner anderen Distribution vorstellen, dass für ein normales Update das Lesen eines Migration Guides notwendig ist. Und wer im Gentoo-Forum nicht liest, erfährt womöglich gar nicht, dass er überhaupt was lesen muss, weil die Ausgabe von Portage in dem massiven Datenmüll einfach untergeht und beim nächsten Hochfahren der Rechner dann höchstwahrscheinlich einfach kein X mehr startet oder gar einfriert.

Um nochmal was klarzustellen: Fehler können vorkommen und auch Devs sind nur Menschen, die sich in ihrer Freizeit um Gentoo kümmern. Aber, trotzdem darf kein Paket stable markiert werden, wenn es das nachweislich nicht ist oder muss dann eben wieder unstable gemarkt werden, wenn bei vielen Leuten Probleme auftreten. Wer am wenigsten dafür etwas kann, dass er sein System geupdatet hat, ist der User.

ChrisM

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> hmm, also so langsam rege ich mich schon auf ...
> 
>  *Quote:*   und die aufgrund von "upgradegeilheit" direkt draufwerfe   ... bist du noch zu retten Rafer?!? Was glaubst du dann wer du bist???
> 
> Solche **** Sprüche, mein Gott! 

 

das *ist* "upgradegeilheit", da hat Rafer schon Recht. Gerade im *nix Bereich gilt: neuste Version != beste Version. Vor einem Monsterpaket Update sollte man immer schauen, was passieren kann.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ich den neuen xorg7 drauf habe liegt nicht an mir und weil ich so geil darauf war, sondern das der sich eben von "alleine" installiert hat! Soll ich jjetzt auf updates verzichten in Zukunft? Oder mir jeden Tag erst ganz ganz ganz genau anschauen was upgedatet wird und ob es vielleicht mein System zerstört? ja, soll ich das?

 

das stimmt nicht, denn xorg-7 ließ sich nicht von alleine updaten wegen xorg-6.x

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> das stimmt nicht, denn xorg-7 ließ sich nicht von alleine updaten wegen xorg-6.x 

 

stimmt, stattdessen hat er alles, auch sicherheitsrelevante Updates geblockt.  :Rolling Eyes: 

ChrisM

----------

## Sourcecode

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*   das stimmt nicht, denn xorg-7 ließ sich nicht von alleine updaten wegen xorg-6.x  
> 
> stimmt, stattdessen hat er alles, auch sicherheitsrelevante Updates geblockt. 
> ...

 

Ist aber auch keine Schuld vom xorg Server, sondern Portage war/ist bis zu dem Zeitpunkt nochnicht richtig für Modulare Packete gerüstet.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Das ich den neuen xorg7 drauf habe liegt nicht an mir und weil ich so geil darauf war, sondern das der sich eben von "alleine" installiert hat! Soll ich jjetzt auf updates verzichten in Zukunft? Oder mir jeden Tag erst ganz ganz ganz genau anschauen was upgedatet wird und ob es vielleicht mein System zerstört?

 

Diese Entscheidung hast du bewußt selbst getroffen - jedenfalls wenn vorher schon v6.8 installiert war.

Und ja das ist deine Pflicht und Schuldigkeit als User dich ausreichend zu informieren *bevor* du an einem funktionierenden System ohne Not herumoperierst, updatest etc.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Aber, trotzdem darf kein Paket stable markiert werden, wenn es das nachweislich nicht ist oder muss dann eben wieder unstable gemarkt werden.

 

Ein Grund mehr erstmal abzuwarten nachdem ein umfangreicheres neues Paket wie Xorg 'gestabled' wurde, oder? Nur irgendwer muß die ersten Schritte tun - und wenns dumm läuft dann hat derjenige dann Fehler - so funktioniert das System.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Ich kann mir von keiner anderen Distribution vorstellen, dass für ein normales Update das Lesen eines Migration Guides notwendig ist.

 

Dann hattest du nie das 'Vergnügen' einen Upgrade von einer SuSE-major (oder ähnliches) auf die nächste zu machen - selbst mit gewissenhaftem Lesen gings noch meistens schief.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Und wer im Gentoo-Forum nicht liest, erfährt womöglich gar nicht, dass er überhaupt was lesen muss, weil die Ausgabe von Portage in dem massiven Datenmüll einfach untergeht und beim nächsten Hochfahren der Rechner dann höchstwahrscheinlich einfach kein X mehr startet oder gar einfriert.

 

Es gibt ausreichend Möglichkeiten diese Meldungen z.B. zu protokollieren man muß sie nur *vorher* *eigenständig* konfigurieren. Gentoo bietet einem alle nötigen Werkzeuge, es gibt Bedienungsanleitungen für alle - nur lesen, verstehen und anwenden muß sie der User selbst.

Um den alten bildlichen Vergleich zu bringen...

Bei Mirosoft und Co bekommst du einen Fisch und hast einen Tag lang keinen Hunger mehr; bei Gentoo wird dir beigebracht wie man angelt.

Wer sich in Portage 2.1-Zeiten immer noch beschwert das er angeblich die wichtigen Meldungen beim installieren gar nicht sehen *konnte* hat schlicht und einfach mächtig gepennt - ja klingt hart ist aber so. (Was nicht heißt das es nicht auch zu 2.0.5x und früheren Zeiten schon Möglichkeiten gab!)

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   das stimmt nicht, denn xorg-7 ließ sich nicht von alleine updaten wegen xorg-6.x  
> 
> stimmt, stattdessen hat er alles, auch sicherheitsrelevante Updates geblockt.  

 

äh ja *räusper* den letzten Satz muß man zweimal lesen und sich dann auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Wer am wenigsten dafür etwas kann, dass er sein System geupdatet hat, ist der User.

 

Falsch - der User ist genau der einzige der 'Schuld' daran ist das sein System upgedated wurde.

Man möge mich dafür schlagen aber meiner Meinung nach ist u.a. das eine der Stärken von Gentoo. Ich alleine entscheide darüber wann, ob und wie ich auf die Fresse falle - es ist meine Pflicht und Schuldigkeit als Benutzer mich vorab so zu informieren das ich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten 'beruhigt' an ein Update herangehen kann. Das beinhaltet ein funktionierendes Backup vorab, ggf. Configausdrucke, eine backout-method (sprich wie kann ich zurückrudern wenns kracht), und vor allem auch ausreichend Zeit. Schnell-schnell ist der Feind der IT.

'Rundum-Sorglos' klappt nirgendwo - nicht bei MS, nicht bei SuSE, nicht bei Ubuntu, nicht bei OSX. Bei einigen klappt es (sehr) viel besser als bei Gentoo - unbestritten. Dafür habe ich hier eine Flexibilität die mir sonst wohl nur LfS bietet aber ohne den ganzen Komfort.

Wenn ich ein Update einspiele dann *muß* ich mit allem rechnen - immer.

Abgesehen davon lautet die Minimalanforderung an 'stable' doch

a) compiled ohne Fehler

b) läuft auf (dem Dev zugänglichem) Mainstream-Setup ohne erkennbare Fehler mit allen wesentlichen Funktionen

c) war min. 30 Tage 'unstable' ohne gemeldete (nicht triviale) Fehler

alles was darüber hinausgeht liegt im Ermessen des Dev und seinem QA-Verständnis - oder sehe ich das irgendwie falsch?

Wenn allerdings diese drei nicht (mehr) zutreffen muß auch nach meinem Verständnis im Zweifelsfall wieder nach unstable oder hardmasked ausgewichen werden sofern kein schnelles Beheben mittels Patch möglich ist.

Nirgends ist die Rede davon das absolut alles exakt genauso wie in der vorherigen Version funktioniert. Und gerade bei einem so 'unbedeutenden' Schritt wie im Xorg-Fall der da hieß 'wir dröseln mal eben den Riesenklumpen auf, stellen ihn auf ca. 290 völlig neue (make)-Füße/Pakete, beheben nebenher noch x-und-achtzig Fehler und daten alles möglich up und damit uns nicht langweilig wird bauen wir gleich noch ein Pfund neue Funktionen ein' sollte auch dem letzten klar sein das sowas unmöglich reibungslos laufen *kann*.

Selbst 'die große Microsoft' mit faktisch unendlichen Testmöglichkeiten schafft es regelmäßig auch kleine Patches so zu versauen das ein Teil der User danach nichtmal mehr booten kann und da erwartet jemand ernsthaft von OSS-Devs das die besser sind im 'test everything in any case'?

----------

## Sourcecode

Danke Think4UrS11.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*   das stimmt nicht, denn xorg-7 ließ sich nicht von alleine updaten wegen xorg-6.x  
> 
> stimmt, stattdessen hat er alles, auch sicherheitsrelevante Updates geblockt. 
> ...

 

Ein kurzer Eintrag =x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 in /etc/portage/package.mask ist die Lösung dafür   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ich hab es jedenfalls getan, bevor ich auf die Idee kam, xorg zu updaten. Also schieb die Schuld nicht in die Schuhe von x11-base/xorg oder dem X11 Herd.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *ChrisM87 wrote:*   Ich kann mir von keiner anderen Distribution vorstellen, dass für ein normales Update das Lesen eines Migration Guides notwendig ist. 
> 
> Dann hattest du nie das 'Vergnügen' einen Upgrade von einer SuSE-major (oder ähnliches) auf die nächste zu machen - selbst mit gewissenhaftem Lesen gings noch meistens schief.
> 
> 

 

Oder SUN. Vor ein Paar Monaten hat mein Chef eine Sun Fire4 mit Solaris 10 installiert, kurz darauf kam das letzte Security Update von Sun raus und wurde auf den Server eingespielt. Das Update hat das System lahm gelegt und eine Neuinstallation war es dann nötig (das hat jedenfalls weniger Zeit in Anspruch genommen als die Reparatur). Selbst bei SUN kann das passieren, ganz unschuldig waren wir nicht, aber zum Glück war der Server noch im Testbetrieb und hat keinen Schaden eingerichtet  :Smile: 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Man möge mich dafür schlagen aber meiner Meinung nach ist u.a. das eine der Stärken von Gentoo. Ich alleine entscheide darüber wann, ob und wie ich auf die Fresse falle

 

 :Laughing:  du sprichst mir aus der Selle   :Wink: 

btw Think4UrS11: welche Schönheit hat dieses Mal die Ehre dich zu representieren?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> Danke Think4UrS11.

 

Bitte - dat janze mußte einfach mal so gesagt werden, wa   :Laughing: 

An sich bin ich ja auch einer der Kategorie 'bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils sind die anderen schuld', aber in den hier angesprochenen Fällen ist es doch *sehr* eindeutig wo der initiale Fehler lag.

Die User haben nunmal auch so einige Pflichten, nicht nur Rechte. Und auf den Devs rumzukloppen dafür das die sich den ... aufreißen find ich 'etwas' daneben.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> welche Schönheit hat dieses Mal die Ehre dich zu representieren?  

 

Finds raus und du hast eine Gentoo-bezogene Frage frei   :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   welche Schönheit hat dieses Mal die Ehre dich zu representieren?   
> 
> Finds raus und du hast eine Gentoo-bezogene Frage frei  

 

sehr lustig   :Laughing:  doch leider weiß ich es wirklich nicht und google wird mir da wenig helfen   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> sehr lustig   doch leider weiß ich es wirklich nicht und google wird mir da wenig helfen  

 

ja mei, ich wandle eben auf dem schmalen Grad zwischen Psychologe und Psychopat - beziehungsbedingter Spätschaden   :Rolling Eyes: 

ok kleiner Tip: Geburtstag 17.3.76 und Amerikanerin; das Orakel kennt die Antwort auf der ersten Seite wenn man bischen clever sucht.

Alle nötigen Infos hast du   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   sehr lustig   doch leider weiß ich es wirklich nicht und google wird mir da wenig helfen   
> 
> ja mei, ich wandle eben auf dem schmalen Grad zwischen Psychologe und Psychopat - beziehungsbedingter Spätschaden  
> 
> ok kleiner Tip: Geburtstag 17.3.76 und Amerikanerin

 

ha bin ich gut *selbstschulterklopfen*, jetzt schuldest du mir Gentoo-bezogene Frage. Sie heißt Brittany Daniel und das Bild hast du vermutlich aus [1], oder?

Gruss

Pablo

[1] http://lebris.cedric.free.fr/hidden/wallpapers/Brittany%20Daniel%2001.jpg

PS: ich muss aber sagen, ich kannte sie aber nicht

----------

## think4urs11

ufff, das war flott  :Exclamation: 

Rehschbeggd oder wie der heißt... (Bild habsch aber von woanders   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ufff, das war flott 
> 
> Rehschbeggd oder wie der heißt... (Bild habsch aber von woanders   )

 

tja, schade, hätte es aber sein können. aber schöne Photo Session von ihr da auf dem Bett   :Wink: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> An sich bin ich ja auch einer der Kategorie 'bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils sind die anderen schuld', aber in den hier angesprochenen Fällen ist es doch *sehr* eindeutig wo der initiale Fehler lag.
> 
> Die User haben nunmal auch so einige Pflichten, nicht nur Rechte. Und auf den Devs rumzukloppen dafür das die sich den ... aufreißen find ich 'etwas' daneben. 

 

lol ... ich lach dich aus, einfach nur auslachen. Wenn alle so drauf wären wie ihr wird Linux niemals den Homebereich erreichen.

Du sagt es wäre meine schuld, ist doch totaler Schwachsinn, seit wann ist es meine Schuld wenn ein stable Update mein System zerschießt, seit wann?

lebt ihr noch im Jahr 1980 wo nur absolute hardcore kernel-Freaks sich mit Unix System auseinander gesetzt haben?

Die Welt dreht sich jeden Tag weiter und ja, täglich sein System updaten zu lassen sollte in der heutigen zeit Pflicht sein.

Und nein, man kann von niemanden erwarten sich erstmal 2-3 Stunden irgendwelche beiträge durchzulesen bevor man ein update fährt.

Lol, echt, vorallem labbert ihr von wegen ich hatte doch die Wahl, ist ja fast gelogen, habe heute ein neues gentoo System aufgesetzt und habe ich da die Wahl gehabt, ne, kam von ganz alleine drauf dieser Mist.

@Think4UrS11

Du hast ja selbst gesagt was notwendig ist damit ein paket stable wird, und sorry, alles das trifft auf xorg7 nicht so zu. Also ich würde nicht mich als Upgradegeil bezeichnen, sondern in diesem Fall sind die gentoo-devs upgradegeil, den die wollten ja unbedingt das dreck ding als stable durchpauken und ein Blick in die gentoo-Foren zeigt uns das es massig, massig, massig fehler und Probleme gibt.

Und dann willst du uns noch erzählen das bei Windows das gleiche Probleme bestehe und Updates dafür sorgen würde das der PC nicht mehr bootet ... lachhaft, mag vorkommen, aber nur in 0,0001% der Fälle. Habe auf der Arbeit seit 10 jahren etliche Win-Systeme stehen, mache da auch alle Updates einfach so, ohne nachlesen zu müssen, und nie, aber auch nie hatte ich irgendwelche ernsthaften Probleme, also wem, wem willst du den Mist erzählen ...

Ihr benehmt euch zum Teil wie die Linux-Götter, labbert hier rum von wegen alles meine Schuld, dabei vergesst ihr das grundlegende: auch "normale" Menschen nutzen Linux, Menschen die keine Zeit haben sich 4-5 Stunden am Tag hinzusetzen und das Forum zu durchforsten ob den die Updates Probleme machen.

ICH ERWARTE VON EINEM STABLE-PAKET DAS ES STABLE IST!!!!

UND WER WAS ANDERES BEHAUPTET, TJA, SORRY, DUMM UND ÜBERHEBLICH!!!Last edited by Gucky_der_Mausbiber on Tue Jul 04, 2006 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Freiburg

Wenn es dir nicht passt dann geh...

----------

## Sourcecode

@Admin&Mods

Please close this Thread.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn es dir nicht passt dann geh...

 

Warum, weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin?

 *Quote:*   

> @Admin&Mods
> 
> Please close this Thread.

 

... das gleiche, warum, weil wir nicht deiner Meinung sind.

ich war ja schon kurz davor zu glauben das ich hier der Depp bin, aber dann kamen ja noch 1-2 Leutchen die absolut meiner Meinung sind und verstehen was mein Problem ist.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

achja, mal meine xorg.conf, vielleicht bin ich zu doof für alles und ich habe da irgendwo was vergessen, ich wüsste zwar nicht was, aber vielleicht einer von euch (hoffe ich mal  :Smile:  )

```
Section "Module"

   Load   "dbe"     

       Load    "freetype"

       Load    "glx"

       SubSection  "extmod"

            Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

       EndSubSection

   Load     "record"

   Load     "xtrap"

   Load     "type1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

   #ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

       Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

       Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse1"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto"

        Option          "Dev Name"              "Logitech*"

        Option       "Device"       "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Buttons"               "8"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "7 8"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Highscreen"

   HorizSync    31.0 - 64.0

   VertRefresh  59.0-61.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   BusID       "1:0:0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Identifier  "Videocard1"

   VendorName  "Nvidia"

   Option      "RenderAccel"               "true"

   Option      "NvAGP"                     "2"

   Option      "NoLogo"          "true"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Videocard1"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier        "Simple Layout"

   Screen      "Screen 1"

   InputDevice       "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice       "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lol ... ich lach dich aus, einfach nur auslachen. Wenn alle so drauf wären wie ihr wird Linux niemals den Homebereich erreichen.
> 
> Du sagt es wäre meine schuld, ist doch totaler Schwachsinn, seit wann ist es meine Schuld wenn ein stable Update mein System zerschießt, seit wann?
> ...

 

doch, du bist Schuld, denn die Dev können nichts dafür, wenn du unvorbereitet etwas aktualisierst. Dafür gibt es Changlos, GWNs, Warnungen, Upgrade Dokumentationen, usw. Wenn du keine Lust hast, die zu lesen, dann bist DU schuld. Selbst bei Microsoft existieren solche Dinger vor den Updates. Und wenn alles so falsch ist, wo sind deine Bug Report verdammt nochmal? Beschweren kannst du dich, aber helfen anscheinend nicht.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn alle so drauf wären wie ihr wird Linux niemals den Homebereich erreichen.
> 
> 

 

http://www.felix-schwarz.name/files/opensource/articles/Linux_ist_nicht_Windows/

das Ziel von GNU/Linux ist nicht, den Homebereich zu erobern.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lol, echt, vorallem labbert ihr von wegen ich hatte doch die Wahl, ist ja fast gelogen, habe heute ein neues gentoo System aufgesetzt und habe ich da die Wahl gehabt, ne, kam von ganz alleine drauf dieser Mist.
> 
> 

 

Sorry, der einzige der Mist redet, bist du. Wenn du blind bist, um die andere Optionen sind, dann bist du schuld. Und wenn Gentoo dich überfordert, dann benutze was anders. Gentoo ist nun Mal eine Distribution, die von seinen Benutzern erwartet, dass sie sich mit ihrem System auseinander setzen. Willst du das nicht, dann ist Gentoo die falsche Distribution für dich.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Think4UrS11
> 
> Du hast ja selbst gesagt was notwendig ist damit ein paket stable wird, und sorry, alles das trifft auf xorg7 nicht so zu. Also ich würde nicht mich als Upgradegeil bezeichnen, sondern in diesem Fall sind die gentoo-devs upgradegeil, den die wollten ja unbedingt das dreck ding als stable durchpauken und ein Blick in die gentoo-Foren zeigt uns das es massig, massig, massig fehler und Probleme gibt.
> ...

 

Hättest du dich informtiert, die GWN gelesen, oder die mailing lists gelesen, dann würdest du wissen, dass die Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ICH ERWARTE VON EINEM STABLE-PAKET DAS ES STABLE IST!!!!
> 
> UND WER WAS ANDERES BEHAUPTET, TJA, SORRY, DUMM UND ÜBERHEBLICH!!!

 

Benim dich, bitte! Wir sind nicht im Stadion und wir sind nicht taub   :Evil or Very Mad: 

@mods: bitte den Schwachsinn ein Ende setzen. Nicht weil Gucky_der_Mausbiber nicht meiner Meinung ist, sondern weil wir uns im Kreis drehen und nur sinnlos diskutiert wird.

----------

## think4urs11

ah uns gehen die Argumente aus und wir werden persönlich, beleidigend und polemisch, naja wers braucht. Trotzdem eine qualifizierte Antwort auf dein Geflame...

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> lol ... ich lach dich aus, einfach nur auslachen. Wenn alle so drauf wären wie ihr wird Linux niemals den Homebereich erreichen.

 

Komisch, ist doch schon lange da, selbst du benutzt es doch schon zuhause?

Und wer hat eigentlich gesagt das Linux das überhaupt *will*?

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Du sagt es wäre meine schuld, ist doch totaler Schwachsinn, seit wann ist es meine Schuld wenn ein stable Update mein System zerschießt, seit wann?

 

Es ist *deine* Entscheidung ein Update einzuspielen. Wie bereits erwähnt kann theoretisch bei jedem Update irgendetwas passieren das ein Fullrestore nötig macht. Es gibt immer Umstände die die Devs nicht bedacht haben, ja nicht bedacht haben können. Ich sagte nicht das es deine Schuld ist - aber es war deine Entscheidung das Risiko einzugehen.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> lebt ihr noch im Jahr 1980 wo nur absolute hardcore kernel-Freaks sich mit Unix System auseinander gesetzt haben?

 

Nö aber ich bin seit '84 in dem Metier unterwegs und hab schon die buchstäblichen Pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen sehen.

Glaub mir ich kenne Mr. Murphy persönlich; egal ob mit Netware oder Sinix oder Windows oder Linux - und letzteres war (zu mir) bisher am nettesten; bei Netware durfte ich mich schon mit dem Europaleiter des Novell-Supports anlegen und mußte ihm beweisen das meine Analyse richtig und seine Treiber schrott waren; geglaubt hat ers letztlich erst als im die Treiberentwickler bestätigen mußten das ich recht habe. War ein großer Spaß.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Die Welt dreht sich jeden Tag weiter und ja, täglich sein System updaten zu lassen sollte in der heutigen zeit Pflicht sein.

 

Sofern es gegenüber einem unsicheren Netz (z.B. Internet) exponiert steht ja einverstanden. Ob man jetzt zwingend eine grafische Oberfäche am Internetborder haben muß ist Geschmackssache. Das entbindet aber *niemanden* davon diese Updates entweder vorher selbst zu testen oder eben das Risiko zu tragen. (entweder das Riskio nicht upzudaten oder das Risiko upzudaten)

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Und nein, man kann von niemanden erwarten sich erstmal 2-3 Stunden irgendwelche beiträge durchzulesen bevor man ein update fährt.

 

Nö aber eine gesunde Portion Verstand und ein methodisches Vorgehen (backout-method) *kann* man verlangen. Und wenn ich mir die Xorg Upgradeanleitung durchlese sagt mir mein Instinkt das das keine Trivialität werden wird und ich mit so einigem rechnen darf.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Du hast ja selbst gesagt was notwendig ist damit ein paket stable wird, und sorry, alles das trifft auf xorg7 nicht so zu. Also ich würde nicht mich als Upgradegeil bezeichnen, sondern in diesem Fall sind die gentoo-devs upgradegeil, den die wollten ja unbedingt das dreck ding als stable durchpauken und ein Blick in die gentoo-Foren zeigt uns das es massig, massig, massig fehler und Probleme gibt.

 

Die Foren sind *nicht* das Medium um Fehler nach oben weiterzumelden. Und nein ich hab noch nicht gekuckt ob und wieviele Bugs für Xorg7 bestehen.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Und dann willst du uns noch erzählen das bei Windows das gleiche Probleme bestehe und Updates dafür sorgen würde das der PC nicht mehr bootet ... lachhaft, mag vorkommen, aber nur in 0,0001% der Fälle. Habe auf der Arbeit seit 10 jahren etliche Win-Systeme stehen, mache da auch alle Updates einfach so, ohne nachlesen zu müssen, und nie, aber auch nie hatte ich irgendwelche ernsthaften Probleme, also wem, wem willst du den Mist erzählen ...

 

Das habe ich *so* nie gesagt, ich habe lediglich MS als *ein* Beispiel herangezogen. Hätte genausogut AIX oder Netware sein können - sie haben *alle* mehr oder weniger Dreck am Stecken.

Und was willst du damit nun eigentlich aussagen? Wir administrieren europaweit knapp 20.000 Rechner zu 98% Windowsbased in einem AD-Multiforest, uralten Arbeitsgruppen, NT-Domains, ... - und diese MS-Fehler sind nicht nur akademisch sondern treten in der Praxis auf. Auf irgendwelchen 'langweiligen' MS-Office-Gurken für die Chefsekre nicht, aber auf Servern sehr wohl! Schonmal einen SQL-Cluster mit Updates versorgt? Schonmal NIC-Treiber installiert die erst lange nach Installation einfach so beschließen das sie nicht mehr funktionieren wollen oder ersatzweise unter Last nicht funktionieren? Schonmal eine NDS wieder zusammengeflickt? Nein? Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Oder willst du behaupten das Fehler nur dann relevant sind wenn sie wie bei Xorg ausnahmsweise mal dich treffen?

Bitte erklärs mir ich würde es wirklich gerne verstehen.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Ihr benehmt euch zum Teil wie die Linux-Götter, labbert hier rum von wegen alles meine Schuld, dabei vergesst ihr das grundlegende: auch "normale" Menschen nutzen Linux, Menschen die keine Zeit haben sich 4-5 Stunden am Tag hinzusetzen und das Forum zu durchforsten ob den die Updates Probleme machen.

 

Und genau deswegen gibt es weltweit ca. 20-30 Millionen verseuchte Windowskisten - weils den Anwendern schlicht egal ist, Hauptsache der Esel rennt oder was auch immer. Nur beschweren das alles so zäh ist tun sie sich trotzdem. Sorry aber wer von einem PC erwartet das er wie ein Toaster funktioniert hat etwas wichtiges nicht gemerkt - und das beginnt bei der Anzahl der möglichen Tasten die man drücken kann.

Ja der letzte Satz war polemisch.

Und bevor du dich noch mehr aufregst:

Es gibt, gab und wird auch weiterhin immer wieder mal größere Updates geben die nicht besonders sauber laufen. Ich will die Devs nicht in Schutz nehmen, manchmal ist das was sie abliefern sicher suboptimal. Nur sich deswegen so aufzumanteln halte ich für überzogen.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> ... und wir werden persönlich, beleidigend und polemisch,...

  habe ich doch nie gesagt und will ich damit auch wirklich nicht ausdrücken, sorry wenn es so verstanden wurde  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Es gibt, gab und wird auch weiterhin immer wieder mal größere Updates geben die nicht besonders sauber laufen. Ich will die Devs nicht in Schutz nehmen, manchmal ist das was sie abliefern sicher suboptimal. Nur sich deswegen so aufzumanteln halte ich für überzogen.

 

Dagegen sage ich auch gar nix, aber dann läßt man das Ding eben im "testing"-Bereich, vorallem weil die dev's genau wussten und wissen das es probleme z.Bsp. in diesem bereich gibt.  Selbst das gentoo-Howto weist daraufhin.

Ich will keine Flame-War anfangen, ich finde es persönlich eben nur selzsam das die Dev's hier wirklich eine Upgradegeilheit gezeigt haben und das Ding auf teufel komm raus in den stable-Zweig geschoben habenm während sie für gnome 2.12 ewig gebraucht habe, bzw. gnome 2.14 es bis heute nicht geschafft hat (und beide machen weniger Probs als xorg7)

Und Updates, lol, updates sind dazu da Fehler zu beheben, bzw. neue Funktionen bereit zu stellen, also kleine Probleme kann man erwarten, aber so große Fehler zu erzeugen (anstatt zu beheben) darf bei einem "stable" Paket nicht passieren.

Die dev's hätten es ja ohne weiteres zurücksetzen können auf testing, dann hätte ich hier auch garantiert kein einziges Wort zu dem ganzen verloren.

Und ja ich liebe gentoo, gerade weil es ist wie es ist  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ... und wir werden persönlich, beleidigend und polemisch,...  habe ich doch nie gesagt und will ich damit auch wirklich nicht ausdrücken, sorry wenn es so verstanden wurde 

 

kann man das hier anders verstehen?

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Und dann willst du uns noch erzählen das bei Windows das gleiche Probleme bestehe und Updates dafür sorgen würde das der PC nicht mehr bootet ... lachhaft, ... also wem, wem willst du den Mist erzählen ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Ihr benehmt euch zum Teil wie die Linux-Götter, labbert hier rum
> ...

 

und keine Panik, ich bin nicht nachtragend. Allerdings auch ein sehr unangenehmer Gegner in Fachdiskussionen   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Und Updates, lol, updates sind dazu da Fehler zu beheben, bzw. neue Funktionen bereit zu stellen, also kleine Probleme kann man erwarten, aber so große Fehler zu erzeugen (anstatt zu beheben) darf bei einem "stable" Paket nicht passieren.

 

Nur das Xorg in diesem Kontext eben kein einfaches Update ist sondern eine komplett neue Version - näherungsweise vergleichbare Gewichtsklasse wie WinNT4->W2K3

Und das war auch vom ersten Tag an 'stable'. Ok der Vergleich hinkt etwas aber die Größenordnung stimmt ungefähr.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will keine Flame-War anfangen, 

 

das hast du aber

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich finde es persönlich eben nur selzsam das die Dev's hier wirklich eine Upgradegeilheit gezeigt haben und das Ding auf teufel komm raus in den stable-Zweig geschoben habenm während sie für gnome 2.12 ewig gebraucht habe, bzw. gnome 2.14 es bis heute nicht geschafft hat (und beide machen weniger Probs als xorg7)
> 
> 

 

das willst du anscheinend nicht verstehen, oder? Das Ding war ja seit langem masked, dann testing und nun ist es stable, weil es funktioniert. Dass cedega damit nicht klar kommt, heißt nicht, das Xorg unstable ist, denn anscheinend ist es ein cedega Problem und nicht ein xorg Problem. Und die dev, die sich mit Xorg beschäftigen müssen nicht zwangsläufig dieselben sein, die für Gnome zuständig sind. (btw: xorg *macht* keine Probleme)

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und Updates, lol, updates sind dazu da Fehler zu beheben, bzw. neue Funktionen bereit zu stellen, also kleine Probleme kann man erwarten, aber so große Fehler zu erzeugen (anstatt zu beheben) darf bei einem "stable" Paket nicht passieren.
> 
> 

 

falsch, updates sind nicht nur da, um Fehler zu heben. Und wie ich schon erwähnt habe: unter Linux sind updates nicht immer das beste, noch ist neuste Version == die beste problemlose Version.

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ja ich liebe gentoo, gerade weil es ist wie es ist 

 

Dann musst du dich wie ein 80er Feak mit deinem System beschäftigen, dann dass erwartet Gentoo von dir.

----------

## Raistlin

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lol, echt, vorallem labbert ihr von wegen ich hatte doch die Wahl, ist ja fast gelogen, habe heute ein neues gentoo System aufgesetzt und habe ich da die Wahl gehabt, ne, kam von ganz alleine drauf dieser Mist.

 

```
man emerge
```

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und dann willst du uns noch erzählen das bei Windows das gleiche Probleme bestehe und Updates dafür sorgen würde das der PC nicht mehr bootet ... lachhaft, mag vorkommen, aber nur in 0,0001% der Fälle. Habe auf der Arbeit seit 10 jahren etliche Win-Systeme stehen, mache da auch alle Updates einfach so, ohne nachlesen zu müssen, und nie, aber auch nie hatte ich irgendwelche ernsthaften Probleme, also wem, wem willst du den Mist erzählen ...
> 
> 

 

Geh zu Windows und freu dich darüber oder

Nimm eine andere Distribution (FC, SuSE,...), die dir den gleichen "Service" bieten oder

Bleib bei Gentoo und a) RTFM b) freu dich, etwas lernen zu können

(Wow  :Shocked:  Dass du die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit 0.0001% ansetzst, zeigt ja, dass du schon verd*** viele Win-Systeme aufgesetzt hast.  :Wink:  Nie ernsthafte Probleme? Ach ja? Naja, das ist ja immer eine Frage der Definition; warum nochmal gibt es denn überhaupt Patches für Windows? (Oftmals sind es ja Patches für Patches für Patches...  :Wink:  )

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ihr benehmt euch zum Teil wie die Linux-Götter, labbert hier rum von wegen alles meine Schuld, dabei vergesst ihr das grundlegende: auch "normale" Menschen nutzen Linux, Menschen die keine Zeit haben sich 4-5 Stunden am Tag hinzusetzen und das Forum zu durchforsten ob den die Updates Probleme machen.

 

Klicki-Bunti-Linux-User sollten auch nicht Gentoo benutzen... Wie schon oben geschrieben: da gibt es bessere Distributionen für dich  :Smile: 

 *Gentoo Philosophy wrote:*   

> Every user has work they need to do. The goal of Gentoo is to design tools and systems that allow a user to do that work as pleasantly and efficiently as possible, as they see fit. Our tools should be a joy to use, and should help the user to appreciate the richness of the Linux and free software community, and the flexibility of free software. This is only possible when the tool is designed to reflect and transmit the will of the user, and leave the possibilities open as to the final form of the raw materials (the source code.) If the tool forces the user to do things a particular way, then the tool is working against, rather than for, the user. We have all experienced situations where tools seem to be imposing their respective wills on us. This is backwards, and contrary to the Gentoo philosophy.

 

Ja, wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual  :Wink: 

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UND WER WAS ANDERES BEHAUPTET, TJA, SORRY, DUMM UND ÜBERHEBLICH!!!

 

 :Shocked:  Was soll das denn? Fühlst du dich so unsicher, dass du jeden Widerspruch gleich in den Anfängen ersticken willst (da du keine Gegenargumente hast)?

Zudem:Es fehlt ein Verb.

Schrei nicht rum!

So far,

R.

----------

## Freiburg

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn es dir nicht passt dann geh... 
> 
> Warum, weil ich nicht deiner Meinung bin?
> 
>  *Quote:*   @Admin&Mods
> ...

 

Nein, weil du nur am rumheulen bist, bugs gehören nach bugs.gentoo.org und das ganze möglichst mit bugfix, immer dran denken Gentoo machen Leute die Spaß daran haben und zwar ehrenamtlich. Also wenn dir was nicht passt, bessermachen...

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Klicki-Bunti-Linux-User sollten auch nicht Gentoo benutzen... Wie schon oben geschrieben: da gibt es bessere Distributionen für dich

 

Wusste gar nicht das du mich persönlich kennst oder woher weißt du das alles über mich? Lachhaft, ehrlich. Ich, Klicki-Bunti .. lachhaft, aber naja, anscheinend kennt ihr mich ja alle sehr gut nur gut das ihr keinerlei Kritik zulasst am System hier ... lol

----------

## think4urs11

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Klicki-Bunti-Linux-User sollten auch nicht Gentoo benutzen... Wie schon oben geschrieben: da gibt es bessere Distributionen für dich 
> 
> Wusste gar nicht das du mich persönlich kennst oder woher weißt du das alles über mich? Lachhaft, ehrlich. Ich, Klicki-Bunti .. lachhaft, aber naja, anscheinend kennt ihr mich ja alle sehr gut nur gut das ihr keinerlei Kritik zulasst am System hier ... lol

 

Du solltest vielleicht die Kommentare nochmal vollständig lesen... Raistlin hat das nichtmal *ansatzweise* auf dich persönlich bezogen. Klar, wenn man aus dem Kontext herausgerissen nur einen kleinen Teil zitiert dann sieht es so aus... 

'klicki-bunti' bezieht sich *eindeutig* auf die von dir zitierten 'Normalos' - was nach deinem Verständnis wohl ziemlich technisch desinteressierte Menschen sind. Und ja für diese Art Mensch ist Gentoo nicht geeignet (Windows allerdings auch nicht wenn mans genau nimmt).

Was auf dich bezogen war war das es für dich ggf. besser geeignete Distris gibt, da es dort (deine Aussage) solche Fehler wie beim Xorg-Update nicht gibt - mag für diesen Fall stimmen dafür haben die andere Probleme.

Niemand hier hat etwas gegen konstruktive Kritik - es kam nur noch keine.

Kannst du auf irgendwelche von dir erstellte Bugreports verweisen? Irgendwelche zusätzlichen Infos an bestehende bugs angehängt? Wie gesagt die Foren sind *nicht* das Medium das Devs zum Arbeiten benutzen.

Und mit 'lachhaft','lol' und ähnlichem Geflame gewinnst du hier keinen Blumentopf aber das hatten wir ja heute nacht schon durchgekaut.

----------

## platinumviper

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> nur gut das ihr keinerlei Kritik zulasst am System hier ... lol

 

Das Problem liegt doch ganz offensichtlich bei Deiner Konfiguration oder cedega. Das Update auf xorg-x11-7.0 hat bei mir auf zahlreichen Rechnern (x86 und amd64) problemlos funktioniert. Linux OpenGL Spiele (Tuxracer, NWN, X-Plane, ...) laufen auch einwandfrei. Auf  bugs.gentoo.org hat sich niemand gemeldet (auch Du nicht), der ähnliche Probleme hat. AFAIK ist mit dem Cedega-Abo auch Support verbunden, hast Du Deine Probleme dort schon gemeldet?

platinumviper

----------

## Raistlin

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Klicki-Bunti-Linux-User sollten auch nicht Gentoo benutzen... Wie schon oben geschrieben: da gibt es bessere Distributionen für dich 
> 
> Wusste gar nicht das du mich persönlich kennst oder woher weißt du das alles über mich? Lachhaft, ehrlich. Ich, Klicki-Bunti .. lachhaft, aber naja, anscheinend kennt ihr mich ja alle sehr gut nur gut das ihr keinerlei Kritik zulasst am System hier ... lol

 

Naja, wenn du auf diesem Level "diskutierst", dann musst du auch eine Antwort auf diesem Niveau verkraften... Zudem habe ich mich damit nicht konkret auf dich bezogen... Aber wenn du meinst   :Cool: 

Zudem habe ich keine Kritik am System gesehen... 

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Nein, weil du nur am rumheulen bist, bugs gehören nach bugs.gentoo.org und das ganze möglichst mit bugfix, immer dran denken Gentoo machen Leute die Spaß daran haben und zwar ehrenamtlich. Also wenn dir was nicht passt, bessermachen...

  trifft's sehr gut  :Smile: 

Keep smilin'   :Wink:  (sonst können wir auch anders   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> nur gut das ihr keinerlei Kritik zulasst am System hier ... lol

 

[/quote]

konstruktive Kritik ist sehr wohl angesehen, denn das treibt die Entwicklung voran. Was du hier von dir hergibst, ist *keine* konstruktive Kritik, weder konstruktiv noch destruktiv. Das einzige was du hier machst, ist Rumheulen, und *das* ist, was uns nicht passt. Das einzige, was du uns zu entgegensetzen hast, sind deine lols, oder lachhafts ... damit wirst du hier einfach ernst genommen.

In dem Sinne --> please don't feed the troll.

----------

## Mgiese

 *LunX wrote:*   

> na bin aus dem alter von cs und wow bin ich raus aber ut2004 läuft spitze. Auch andere spiele über cedega laufen.
> 
> Hast du dich auch an den upgrade leitfaden gehalten? revdep-rebuild ausgeführt?

 

was für eine aussage, als wenn spielspass was mit alter zu tun hat  :Wink: 

zu dem ganzen thread fällt mir noch ein : "Man soll Mimosen nicht erzürnen"   :Cool: 

----------

## Mgiese

aprospros :

xorg 7 ging auf anhieb :

xorg 6.8.2 deinstalliert

noch ein verzeichis(weiss net mehr wo genau) umbenannt, irgendwas mit xkbd (keyboard daemon oder sowas)

xorg 7 installiert 

oldconfig und modules-prepare gestartet

nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx neu installiert

neugestartet und voila xorg 7 geht, sogar glx mit DRI... kann man eigendlich von stable sprechen meine ich , bescheiden wie ich bin  :Wink: 

----------

